# Coco



## adamsilcock (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi 
I have joined this forum just to make sure I’m doing things right? 
I have a 11week old girl and it’s my 1st Vizsla, I have had her 1 week she is going outside to wee but also just wees with no signs of it coming at all? I am letting her out every hour but this still happens am I expecting too much too soon? How long does it normally take? 
Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Set a timer, and take her out every 20 minutes that she's out with you. Keep in mind, most puppies don't empty their bladder all the way at one time. Most of them get sidetracked. So try to get her to potty a couple of times, before bringing her back in.
Its a pain, but has always worked for me.


----------



## adamsilcock (Dec 16, 2019)

texasred said:


> Set a timer, and take her out every 20 minutes that she's out with you. Keep in mind, most puppies don't empty their bladder all the way at one time. Most of them get sidetracked. So try to get her to potty a couple of times, before bringing her back in.
> Its a pain, but has always worked for me.


Thanks for that I’ll try the timer how long does the toilet training usually take??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Until they consistently go to the door, and ask to be let out. With no potty accidents in the house for a week or two. Some get it down quickly, others take a little longer. Don't be surprised if she has some set backs along the way.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

I picked up my puppy Juno in mid August, and her last accident was about a month and a half ago. In the beginning, we weren't super diligent about getting her outside as much as she needed us to. With several accidents a day, we were getting pretty frustrated, but not at her. A couple months ago it got a lot easier because she had to pee less frequently, and we didn't have as many accidents because that was easier to stay on top of. Now, she hits the cat door to go out, and squeezes through it if we don't get there fast enough. For us it took a couple months, but we weren't the best about potty training. If you stay on top of things, Coco will catch on soon! ^^


----------



## ohio vizsla (Apr 26, 2014)

texasred said:


> Set a timer, and take her out every 20 minutes that she's out with you. Keep in mind, most puppies don't empty their bladder all the way at one time. Most of them get sidetracked. So try to get her to potty a couple of times, before bringing her back in.
> Its a pain, but has always worked for me.


Exactly! Holler NO when she squats in the house and quickly pull her outside. When she does go, praise her heavily. My last V only had 1 accident in the house, but I had to take her out every 20 minutes when she was awake for awhile. Kennel her when you cannot keep up with the schedule.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't ever yell at puppies for potty accidents.
Some pups will start hiding to potty, if scolded. 
Instead just scooped them up, and take him outside.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

texasred said:


> I don't ever yell at puppies for potty accidents.
> Some pups will start hiding to potty, if scolded.
> Instead just scooped them up, and take him outside.


GREAT advice. Our 7-month old female V is taking her lovely time being potty trained. And I do find myself needlessly yelling at her, when it is my fault not hers. And you're correct, she's been hiding her poops and pees in the house because of this.

We were fortunate with our male V. He caught on very quickly and we have to be more patient with our female b/c she's taking much longer to catch on. But in the end, it's our fault, not hers.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

texasred said:


> I don't ever yell at puppies for potty accidents.
> Some pups will start hiding to potty, if scolded.
> Instead just scooped them up, and take him outside.



Exactly!!!!
They'll also start to spontaneously pee any other time you raise your voice at them. You can set off a life long syndrome with the wrong temperament dog by yelling when they're very young. Save the yelling and "growly voices" for for stuff like jumping on furniture, or runnning off with pieces of clothing and shoes type stuff
If a puppy is going to the bathroom in the house, it is not their fault. It's the owners fault. They're just puppies. They eat, play, sleep and go to the bathroom. If they're engaged in the first three activities, they're looking for a place to do the fourth.


Every hour, or twenty minutes seems a little bit of a short interval to me, but I don't know the puppies involved. I've not had to do that type of regimen
Mine aren't on "timers", but on patterns. Establishing a picture of expectations in their mind.
Out of the kennel and straight out the door, no exceptions. Get done eating, 15-20 minutes later, out the door. Get done playing, out the door. I'm establishing a pattern with them. 

To the OP
She's only 11 weeks old. You have a good solid month of watching her like a hawk anytime she is out and about in the house.
If she is really, actually "spontaneously" peeing, that could be a bladder issue indication that would require a vet. I'm pretty confident that if you watch her closely she's giving out signals. Stops playing, looks around, seems distracted, sniffs the floor, etc. You may only get a 5 second indication, but look for it. 
Bladder issues in female dogs looks just like spontaneously peeing, but they are still moving around doing it. They're not settled in position.There really is no warning for you, or them.
She should still have some shots to go, usually at 12-14 weeks the second round of shots is given. If you're still having trouble, let the vet know. They may want a catch sample of her urine to analyze.
To get a urine catch sample, invert a plastic ziploc bag over your hand. Form a cup in your palm, and put it under her when she pees. She gets done, you pull the bag off your hand and it "re-invert"s to normal and can be zip loc'd shut. The cup on a stick trick never worked to well for me.



Good luck, be diligent and you'll get through it. Then you'll have a wonderful life long partner.:smile


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i generally reserve `yelling` for emergency situations, like Miksa chase the coyote into the bushes and not wanting to listen to recall... 
personally i don`t believe that yelling for training only purpose will help them and me long term.


----------

